
Ask HN: Is there a list of open event streams to do stream processing on? - b5u
There are curated lists of open datasets (like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;datahub.io&#x2F;) for anyone to in (side) projects and&#x2F;or visualizations. 
I couldn&#x27;t find a list of open streams of events (like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wikitech.wikimedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;EventStreams or https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;HackerNews&#x2F;API or https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dev.twitter.com&#x2F;streaming&#x2F;overview ) that I could use for developing stream processing jobs.
If you know any other, please share :)
======
sclangdon
Perhaps not a perfect fit, but what I've done in the past, and found to work
quite well, is to turn those big datasets you mention into an event stream.

You can do it quite trivially by simply raising an event on every line read,
or you can add some kind of transform to the data beforehand, etc. Whatever
you need. You can obviously take this further and turn it into a service or
something, but that's up to you.

Here's a simple example in C# -
[https://ghostbin.com/paste/bzgez](https://ghostbin.com/paste/bzgez)

------
juancampa
Would this work? [https://www.satori.com/](https://www.satori.com/)

~~~
hallmark
I assumed this Ask HN was a ploy for free research toward the $1M Satori
contest.

~~~
juancampa
Nah, my brother sent me that link because he thought I might be interested in
the contest and this question just happened to pop up soon after

